# macos X c'est bien une evolution de macos9??



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2004)

je pose la question pour voir ce qu'en pense d'autre personne, car j'ai eu une discution assez longue et assez répétitive avec quelqu'un de ce forum, donc je vous explique:
pour moi qui suit dev, quand je vois les version et les copyright de macos9 et macosX, je pense que macosX est une evolution du  logiciel qu'est macos9, même si les base on été changé, même si c'est une fusion de plusieur monde, il n'en reste pas moins que macosx est bien la version 10, donc après la 9 de MacOS, et que notre prochain logiciel système sera MacOSXI, puis macosXII.... ect.... ect.... car la personne me disait qu'en fait macosX n'a absolument rien à voir, et que ce n'est pas une evolution de macos9, c'est pas le même logiciel, alors moi je pose la question pourquoi la version 10.x.x si c'est pas une evolution, et aussi pourquoi le copyright est alors de 1983 - 2003, si le logiciel a été crée en 2000...???....


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2004)

Pour moi, Mac OS X n'est pas la suite de Mac OS 9. Lorsque tu compares les 2 OS, à part le nom, rien ne les rassemble. Malgré tout, Mac OS X reste une sorte de suite de Mac OS X, mais qui fondamentalement n'a rien du tout à voir. Mac OS X a surtout des origines Unixiennes (NextStep, Darwin), Mac OS 9 n'en avait aucune.

Quant à ton histoire d'utiliser les copyrights comme "preuve" que Mac OS X est une suite de Mac OS 9, si je ne te connaissais pas, je te répondrais "tu plaisantes j'espère?".
Et pour la numérotation des OS, il est évident que c'est plus du marketing que de la logique. D'ailleurs regarde comment sont appelés les versions de Windows. C'est du pure marketing (et du bon marketing d'ailleurs).


----------



## Gallenza (20 Juin 2004)

Mac OS X n'a RIEN à voir du tout avec os 9, le copyright est lié au nom Mac OS et non à la base technique...et heureusement car Mac OS avant X, c'est de la merde de première d'un point de vue technique!!!!
Sinon c'est OS X et non OS 10, et ca ne donne pas XI, puis XII, mais 10.0,10.1,10.2,10.3 et on va continuer comme ça...le X c'est le X qui est présent dans le nom de tous les Unix de manière traditionnelle (HP-UX,AIX,Linux....OS X).
OS X est le desendent (ou meme est totu simpliement) de NeXTSTEP, si tu veux en savoir plus tout est là :
http://www.levenez.com/NeXTSTEP/Logiciels.html
Tu dis que tu es dev, mais sincèrement que tu fasses du noyau (en bossant sur Darwin) ou de l'applicatif (en bossant avec Cocoa), je vois pas comment t'as pu croire une seconde qu'il y avait un lien avec OS 9 (si t'as été dev OS 9).
Voila, Vive NeXT, OS X !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Juin 2004)

Mac OS X ne peut pas être une simple évolution de Mac OS 9. Quand tu rajoute Unix a un système d'opération, ça n'est pas une simple évolution... Il faut tout repenser depuis la base. Quand tu passe du système 7 au système 8, puis du 8 au 9, ça c'est une évolution. Si tu veux, dans un cas comme ca, tu peux repartir d'OS 8 pour programmer des améliorations qui vont te conduire au 9. Tous les systèmes d'exploitation Apple avant OS X sont tous les mêmes... C'est juste des améliorations... Parfois même peu voyantes. Mais quand tu passe sur un système Unix, c'est impossible de dire que c'est une évolution. Mac OS X n'a rien a voir avec ses précédents, et c'est un logiciel a part entière bien indépendant de tous les autres.


----------



## minime (20 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu une discution assez longue et assez répétitive avec quelqu'un de ce forum



Ben ça alors, pourtant c'est pas du tout ton genre.


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2004)

MacosX n'a rien a voir avec macos9, mais alors rien de rien  
unix next et interface graphique loins de macos9, mais alors vraiment loin


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Mac OS X n'a RIEN à voir du tout avec os 9, le copyright est lié au nom Mac OS et non à la base technique...et heureusement car Mac OS avant X, c'est de la merde de première d'un point de vue technique!!!!
> Sinon c'est OS X et non OS 10, et ca ne donne pas XI, puis XII, mais 10.0,10.1,10.2,10.3 et on va continuer comme ça...le X c'est le X qui est présent dans le nom de tous les Unix de manière traditionnelle (HP-UX,AIX,Linux....OS X).
> OS X est le desendent (ou meme est totu simpliement) de NeXTSTEP, si tu veux en savoir plus tout est là :
> http://www.levenez.com/NeXTSTEP/Logiciels.html
> ...



je suis dev, mais mon boullot c'est dev sur pc, malheureusement, donc je fais pas reelement encore de dev sur mac, j'ai pas franchement le temps...      .....

donc pour toi dans 10 ans se sera MacosX 10.45 c'est ça??!! .... j'en doute, et le copyright d'un logiciel, c'est pas comme le copyright d'une entreprise à mon humblr avis. 

ce que je veux dire moi, c'est que effectivement macos9 et macosx n'ont plus grand chose avoir, mais il n'en reste pas moins que macos est LE logiciel système du mac, donc c'est le même logiciel, mais si les bases et plein de chose ont changé... non??..... 

en tout cas tu pousse un peu quand tu dis que os9 c'est de la merde, ça en est trés trés loin!!! même macosX n'est pas aussi facile à maintenir, les 3/4 des problèmes sur OS9 c'etait les conflit d'extension... ou alors les preferences corrompu, .... mais quand tu regarde bien ça reste la même philosophie général, c'est ce qui l'ame d'un logiciel, enfin c'est ce que je pense.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Mac OS X ne peut pas être une simple évolution de Mac OS 9



j'ai pas dit "simple evolution", j'ai dit evolution... le mot simple change tout dans ce cas la, vu le travail qu'ils ont fait on peut pas dire "simple"



			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu rajoute Unix a un système d'opération, ça n'est pas une simple évolution... Il faut tout repenser depuis la base. Quand tu passe du système 7 au système 8, puis du 8 au 9, ça c'est une évolution. Si tu veux, dans un cas comme ca, tu peux repartir d'OS 8 pour programmer des améliorations qui vont te conduire au 9. Tous les systèmes d'exploitation Apple avant OS X sont tous les mêmes... C'est juste des améliorations... Parfois même peu voyantes. Mais quand tu passe sur un système Unix, c'est impossible de dire que c'est une évolution. Mac OS X n'a rien a voir avec ses précédents, et c'est un logiciel a part entière bien indépendant de tous les autres.



ben tout le monde aurait cru que c'etait impossible, et que je sache apple est le seul à avoir réussi le mariage de unix avec la simplicité des macos9 et antèrieur...
il n'en reste pas moins que osx est une evolution  mon humble avis, car ce n'est pas parce que tu reprend tout de 0 ou que tu change de cap, que c'est pas le même logiciel.... par exemple si kro$oft decidait de reprendre tout ses source sur word par exemple,et les réecrir en c# par exemple, ben les bases serait completement différente de ce qu'il y'avait avant, il n'en rest pas moins que c'est word... 

je dis pas que t'as tord, je tient à le preciser, mais je vois pas la chose dans le même angle...


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça alors, pourtant c'est pas du tout ton genre.



ben si je fais quasiment que ça si tu regarde bien, ça m'a même été reproché de répéter toujours les même chose.....

PS: attention on change pas de sujet, ça m'a valu un banissement d'une journée pour moi.... attention


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> MacosX n'a rien a voir avec macos9, mais alors rien de rien
> unix next et interface graphique loins de macos9, mais alors vraiment loin



ben ils ont repris des choses de macos9 car je me sens pas trop perdu quand je passe d'un système à l'autre y'a des façon de faire et de présenter les choses qui sont identique, en terme de dev c'est bien qu'ils ont repris l'existant non???...


----------



## BioSS (20 Juin 2004)

ce n'est pas du tout une évolution mais bien un nouveau logiciel. Les ingénieurs d'Apple n'ont pas crée ce logiciel en partant d'OS9, mais en recommençant tout, avec de nouvelles bases, une nouvelle interface, un système locké qui évite les plantages, une gestion de la mémoire dynamique, etc... Donc NON, ce n'est pas une évolution, c'est un NOUVEAU MAC OS qui n'a aucun rapport avec les précédent si ce n'est qu'il tourne sur mac et qu'il s'appelle mac os.


----------



## maousse (20 Juin 2004)

c'est quoi ce sujet ? c'est sûr qu'à partir d'un problème mal posé, on peut passer des pages à ne pas se comprendre...

mac os x, de par sa nature de logiciel, en soit, n'a rien à voir avec mac os 9, on est bien d'accord. (je veux dire, sa façon d'être programmée, ses fonctionnalités intégrées, son fonctionnement, son aspect, enfin bref, tout ou presque- bien sûr, le concept de fenêtre, de barre de menu, le pointeur de la souris, le menu pomme-finalement-, les dossiers, ont été importés comme pas mal de choses)

mais forcément mac os x est un évolution de mac os 9, au sens général du terme, puisque c'est la version suivante de mac os 9, mais dans ce cas, c'est du pur marketing. ça tombait bien pour apple qu'on en soit au 9 pour pouvoir marquer 10 en chiffres romains pour le suivant, et ainsi garder la filiation du nom pour mac os avec ce nouveau système, tout en marquant la rupture avec l'ancien temps, par ce passage au chiffres romains. Ils l'auraient appelé....brouzouf 1.0, ce système aurait eu les mêmes fonctionnalités, sans aucun doute possible, et là tu aurais clamé, si l'on t'avait soutenu le contraire : "mais attend, brouzouf 1.0, ça n'a rien à voir avec mac os 9 ! t'as rien compris à la vie toi !!!"

Et le fait d'être développeur n'a rien à voir avec tout ça, il s'agit juste d'avoir l'esprit assez ouvert pour comprendre, et se poser la bonne question (si tant est que l'on puisse considérer la question intéressante dans sa forme, et même son fond.)


----------



## Gallenza (20 Juin 2004)

jeromemac je te comprends pas, tu poses la question à tous le monde pour savoir si c'est une évolution, et tout le monde te dit NON, et toi tu dit qui finalement si !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> jeromemac je te comprends pas, tu poses la question à tous le monde pour savoir si c'est une évolution, et tout le monde te dit NON, et toi tu dit qui finalement si !!!!



Tu viens de comprendre l'essence du problème, rendez-vous dans 478 posts identiques


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> je pose la question pour voir ce qu'en pense d'autre personne, car j'ai eu une discution assez longue et assez répétitive avec quelqu'un de ce forum, donc je vous explique:
> pour moi qui suit dev, quand je vois les version et les copyright de macos9 et macosX, je pense que macosX est une evolution du  logiciel qu'est macos9, même si les base on été changé, même si c'est une fusion de plusieur monde, il n'en reste pas moins que macosx est bien la version 10, donc après la 9 de MacOS, et que notre prochain logiciel système sera MacOSXI, puis macosXII.... ect.... ect.... car la personne me disait qu'en fait macosX n'a absolument rien à voir, et que ce n'est pas une evolution de macos9, c'est pas le même logiciel, alors moi je pose la question pourquoi la version 10.x.x si c'est pas une evolution, et aussi pourquoi le copyright est alors de 1983 - 2003, si le logiciel a été crée en 2000...???....



http://openjaguar.online.fr/pub/Darwin-DNA.pdf.gz

Macintosh OS X can be said to have begun it' s life, although unbeknownst  to even those involved,
 when NeXT Computer began OpenStep and NextStep. Macintosh  OS X is a combination of Apple' s OS,
 NeXT Computer' s OpenStep OS, and UNIX  operating systems. Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak, and Mike Markkula,
 original  founders of Apple Computer in 1976, introduced the world to an open  architecture computer which
 included sound and colour graphics in a graphical  user interface. This interface was loosely based upon one Xerox
 had been working  on; however, they didn' t think it had as much potential as Apple Computer  thought it had.
 Working on the improvement of the graphical user interface, Apple  has looked at many different OS architectures
 and has steadily improved  their OS' s operation and appearance. Steve Jobs eventually left Apple Computer
 and started another company called NeXT Computer.

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 In 1999 Apple announced the specifications for its next generation operating system, 
 an upgrade to OS 9. 
 This next operating system would be OS X; a complete overhaul of OS 9.

 The announcement settled speculation and rumors revolving around Apple's plans 
 since the return of Steve Jobs.
 Steve Jobs returned to the helm of Apple after a several year hiatus where he headed several startups.

 The most significant and successful of these were NeXT Computers and Pixar Animation.
 NeXT Computers was involved in bringing the best of the Macintosh to the UNIX world.
 NeXT offered a line of computers running the NeXTStep operating system.
 NeXTStep was based on the Mach kernel developed originally at Carnegie Mellon University.
 Despite some innovative technologies ( webobject ) and user refinements NeXT was never a commercial 
 success.

 Steve Jobs retained the intellectual rights to most of the innovations that came from NeXT.
 When he returned to Apple in 1997, he brought those innovations along with 
 the core team of developers and systems engineers responsible for NeXTStep. 
 These innovations and refinements became the core of OS X.

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Darwin is a complete BSD UNIX implementation, derived from the original 4.4BSD-Lite2 
 (from the University of California at Berkeley's) Open Source distribution. Darwin uses a monolithic 
 kernel based on FreeBSD 4.4 and the OSF/mk Mach 3, combining BSD' s POSIX support, 
 It is a fully functional, POSIX compliant, UNIX operating system with a proprietary graphical 
 user interface (GUI) called Aqua, with the fine-grained multithreading and real-time performance of Mach.***

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 When Steve Jobs created NeXT Computer in 1985 they began designing an operating system called 
 NextStep to run on their own hardware. NeXT eventually abandoned hardware development and
 adjusted their OS to run on several other platforms and hardware architectures. They called  this new OS
 OpenStep, to represent its openness. *** When Apple Computer purchased NeXT in  1996 they acquired this OS,
 which was based on Mach, 4.4 BSD and NeXT' s own NextStep  libraries. Apple had been developing an OS
 to replace their current one but the project was  tabled when it wasn' t providing the aspects of a current
 operating system Apple wanted.  Their new project was called Rhapsody and it was going to be an overhauled
 OpenStep  with a Macintosh interface sitting on top of a Mach kernel.

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 This developed into the Macintosh OS X project which was predominantly  the same as the Rhapsody development 
 with the addition of APIs to provide a successful  environment for legacy applications and to allow true preemptive
 multitasking. The kernel for   OS X is UNIX based Mach  and 4.4BSD .
 The kernel for   OS X is called Darwin and is an open-source development.
 It can be ported to other hardware   architectures and processors, which will do several things for the OS.

 It will   open the viable market for the base OS allowing it to be developed for multiple platforms.


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de comprendre l'essence du problème, rendez-vous dans 478 posts identiques


  :love:


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce sujet ? c'est sûr qu'à partir d'un problème mal posé, on peut passer des pages à ne pas se comprendre...
> 
> mac os x, de par sa nature de logiciel, en soit, n'a rien à voir avec mac os 9, on est bien d'accord. (je veux dire, sa façon d'être programmée, ses fonctionnalités intégrées, son fonctionnement, son aspect, enfin bref, tout ou presque- bien sûr, le concept de fenêtre, de barre de menu, le pointeur de la souris, le menu pomme-finalement-, les dossiers, ont été importés comme pas mal de choses)
> 
> ...



ok ok c'est clair que je sais pas bien tourner les phrases, mais t'a bien compris ce que je veux dire, et tu pense comme moi, ça me rassure....    .... en tout cas ce qui est marketing c'est le X de macos X, pas le fait que se soit 10, car ils auraient pu l'appeler macos 10 et pas X, mais X c'est vraiment pour marquer le fait qu'on change de cap, que c'est un unix....


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> jeromemac je te comprends pas, tu poses la question à tous le monde pour savoir si c'est une évolution, et tout le monde te dit NON, et toi tu dit qui finalement si !!!!



déja tout le monde ne dit pas non, ensuite je pose la question pour savoir ce que pense les autres, et en l'occurence, moi je pense que c'est une evolution de Macos9, une merveilleuse evolution, mais une evolution malgré tout


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de comprendre l'essence du problème, rendez-vous dans 478 posts identiques



tient tu vois, .... tu dis que je doit te lacher et c'est toi qui vient me chercher....     ... tu serai pas un peu mazo....  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## maousse (20 Juin 2004)

voilà, apprendre à lire et à écrire, sans parler de style, juste pour faire passer ses idées, c'est utile, même à un développeur.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> déja tout le monde ne dit pas non, ensuite je pose la question pour savoir ce que pense les autres, et en l'occurence, moi je pense que c'est une evolution de Macos9, une merveilleuse evolution, mais une evolution malgré tout



Question existentielle: JérômeMac est-il une évolution? :casse:


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> In 1999 Apple announced the specifications for its next generation operating system,
> an upgrade to OS 9.
> This next operating system would be OS X; a complete overhaul of OS 9.



ben voila, c'est bien ce que je dis, donc ça va, j'ai pas la berlu, chui pas encore completement fichu..... hein supermoquette....     

merci MR tatouille


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Question existentielle: JérômeMac est-il une évolution? :casse:



je suis rester à le version alpha de mon bios interne, mes concepteur ont laissé tombé...


----------



## molgow (20 Juin 2004)

Quel débat passionnant........  :sleep: 

Jeromemac, tout le monde te dit que tu n'as pas raison. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un texte te fait croire le contraire que tu as raison. De toute manière, encore une fois, ce débat est vraiment stérile. Tout n'est pas blanc ou noir, ta façon manichéenne de tout percevoir est plus que lassante (mais ça tu dois le savoir déjà). Mac OS X une évolution de Mac OS 9 ? Non, mais oui aussi. Personne n'a véritablement raison ou tort.

Et encore une fois, apprends à écrire, il est plus que désagréable de lire tes messages truffés de fautes d'orthographes et de grammaires.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quel débat passionnant........  :sleep:
> 
> Jeromemac, tout le monde te dit que tu n'as pas raison. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un texte te fait croire le contraire que tu as raison. De toute manière, encore une fois, ce débat est vraiment stérile. Tout n'est pas blanc ou noir, ta façon manichéenne de tout percevoir est plus que lassante (mais ça tu dois le savoir déjà). Mac OS X une évolution de Mac OS 9 ? Non, mais oui aussi. Personne n'a véritablement raison ou tort.
> 
> Et encore une fois, apprends à écrire, il est plus que désagréable de lire tes messages truffés de fautes d'orthographes et de grammaires.



si tu veux pas entendre ce que moi j'ai à dire, laisse au moins les autres s'exprimé, y'en a qui déja on dit des choses interessante, même si c'est pas existencielle, c'est un débat, chacun essaye d'apporter ses arguments (moi certe avec des fautes) même si c'est pas transcandantale, c'est toujours interessant, et puis si ça plait pas, il disparaitra tout seul ce sujet... non..??...


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> (...)par exemple si kro$oft decidait de reprendre tout ses source sur word par exemple,et les réecrir en c# par exemple, ben les bases serait completement différente de ce qu'il y'avait avant, il n'en rest pas moins que c'est word... (...)


Enfin pour le coup, il n'est pas non plus question de changer de language de programmation uniquement...


----------



## Gallenza (21 Juin 2004)

jeromemac, je ne veux pas être méchant ou condescendant, mais si tu comprends pas que OS X est l'évolution d'un truc qui existait AVANT MacOS (premiere version de l'Unix BSD en 1978,première version de MacOS en même temps que le premier Mac...6 ans après quand même) et qu'il ne peut donc PAS etre une evolution de ce dernier, j'ai des doutes sur ta capacité à assimiler des concepts somme toute assez simples....donc change de boulot


----------



## einqui (21 Juin 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> jeromemac, je ne veux pas être méchant ou condescendant, mais si tu comprends pas que OS X est l'évolution d'un truc qui existait AVANT MacOS (premiere version de l'Unix BSD en 1978,première version de MacOS en même temps que le premier Mac...6 ans après quand même) et qu'il ne peut donc PAS etre une evolution de ce dernier, j'ai des doutes sur ta capacité à assimiler des concepts somme toute assez simples....donc change de boulot



Pour faire simple et donner des allures de slogan :

"Mac OS X n'est pas une évolution, c'est une révolution!"

Je ne suis pas pro, mais en lisant les messages nombreux et eclaires de certaines personnes (de petite taille et qui se reconnaitront  dans de nombreux sujets, je pense avoir compris que les fondements du systeme ont ete completement remplaces. C'est en cela que c'est une revolution : le regime (on passe de .... je sais pas quoi d'ailleurs a un Unix) est change, mais la fonction reste la meme : gouverner l'ordinateur.
Et apparemment, le peuple des utilisateurs est ravi de ce changement et na pas ete spolie© lors de ces changements (chose rare dans les revolutions...).

P.S. : j'ai essaye de faire pedagogique....


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ben voila, c'est bien ce que je dis, donc ça va, j'ai pas la berlu, chui pas encore completement fichu..... hein supermoquette....
> 
> merci MR tatouille



en faite c'est un mix un noyau Unix

dessus une couche Openstep+yellow box

en faite ce n'est pas vraiment  une évolution de os9 
comme une suite d'amelioration du systeme

c'est un nouveau depard l'occasion fesait le laron

passage de 9 à dix sur un noyeau NIX* --------> MacOS X
bien joué les gas du marketing 

mais ils se sont servis de l'experience du GUI

la yellow box + l'exellentisime couche OpenStep

pour créer une nouvelle couche graphique utilisant un moteur grafique
puissant Quartz ce qui permet tous les petits jeux d'algo live resize,transform
true transparence.........

mais bon derriere ca il ya plus de Next que de OS9
d'ailleurs c'est l'intégration des équipes de next en head qui a permis au ex ingé d'Apple
de se mettrent à niveau car forcement étant un peu largués


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2004)

Merci tatouille de remettre ton post dans son sens premier, et jeromemac tu n'as encore pas réussi à comprendre ce que tu as lu, car ça ne va pas dans ton sens. 

"complete overhaul" ne veut pas dire évolution, achète un dictionnaire et relis tout éles autres posts 500 fois. Comme déjà dit plus haut ils auraient très bien pu l'appeller "brouzouf 1.0", mais ça aurait simplement idiot de ne pas continuer dans la série (marketing) du mac os, puisque c'est un macintosh operating system. Moi j'abandonne ce thread (qui a maintenmant sa place au bar) y a exactement ce que je t'ai répété pendant 49 MP, mais tu refuses, meme quand on te l'explique.


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci tatouille de remettre ton post dans son sens premier, et jeromemac tu n'as encore pas réussi à comprendre ce que tu as lu, car ça ne va pas dans ton sens.
> 
> "complete overhaul" ne veut pas dire évolution, achète un dictionnaire et relis tout éles autres posts 500 fois. Comme déjà dit plus haut ils auraient très bien pu l'appeller "brouzouf 1.0", mais ça aurait simplement idiot de ne pas continuer dans la série (marketing) du mac os, puisque c'est un macintosh operating system. Moi j'abandonne ce thread (qui a maintenmant sa place au bar) y a exactement ce que je t'ai répété pendant 49 MP, mais tu refuses, meme quand on te l'explique.



de toute façon celui qui a écrit macosx c'est freddy mercury

pour ceux qui suivent ....................................

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

to overhaul : réviser !!!! Une révision, c'est pas une évolution !!!!
Moi ce que j'adore c'est ça :


> _"This next operating system would be OS X; a complete overhaul of OS 9."_
> => ben voila, c'est bien ce que je dis, donc ça va, j'ai pas la berlu, chui pas encore completement fichu..... hein supermoquette....  merci MR tatouille


Ça aurait pu être ça aussi : _This emac is Blue_ => Et ben voilà ! c'est ce que je dis ! C'est la preuve qu'il est rouge !  

He ! Msieur Jérôme ? C'est quoi la différence entre un pigeon ? A part des complexes, tu développes quoi ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> to overhaul : réviser !!!! Une révision, c'est pas une évolution !!!!
> Moi ce que j'adore c'est ça :
> 
> Ça aurait pu être ça aussi : _This emac is Blue_ => Et ben voilà ! c'est ce que je dis ! C'est la preuve qu'il est rouge !
> ...



c'est juste pour passer au dessus de la barre des 32 posts sur un sujet inépuisable


macosx est -il une évolution de win$$$$


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2004)

Demander si OS X est une évolution d'OS 9, c'est comme demander si, en photo, le numérique est une évolution de la pellicule argentique....

Ca conduit à un débat sans fin, car
- pour l'utilisateur lambda ça permet de faire la même chose, avec quelques fonctionnalités supplémentaires bien pratiques
- pour le technicien, ça n'a rien à voir, car la technologie utilisée est totalement différente
- pour le puriste c'est une régression car sur plusieurs points le numérique ne permet pas encore d'égaler l'argentique (en terme de piqué, de résolution, de sensibilité....)

Je vous laisse faire le parallèle avec MacOS X et MacOS 9


Je pense qu'il faudrait déplacer ce débat vers le forum "philosophie", ou a défaut vers "le Bar" !


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Demander si OS X est une évolution d'OS 9, c'est comme demander si, en photo, le numérique est une évolution de la pellicule argentique....
> 
> Ca conduit à un débat sans fin, car
> - pour l'utilisateur lambda ça permet de faire la même chose, avec quelques fonctionnalités supplémentaires bien pratiques
> ...



ha non c'est une geek discussion et ca doit rester ici tu vas nous dépouiller
nondetudju


----------



## jeromemac (22 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci tatouille de remettre ton post dans son sens premier, et jeromemac tu n'as encore pas réussi à comprendre ce que tu as lu, car ça ne va pas dans ton sens.
> 
> "complete overhaul" ne veut pas dire évolution, achète un dictionnaire et relis tout éles autres posts 500 fois. Comme déjà dit plus haut ils auraient très bien pu l'appeller "brouzouf 1.0", mais ça aurait simplement idiot de ne pas continuer dans la série (marketing) du mac os, puisque c'est un macintosh operating system. Moi j'abandonne ce thread (qui a maintenmant sa place au bar) y a exactement ce que je t'ai répété pendant 49 MP, mais tu refuses, meme quand on te l'explique.



c'est vrai que "Complete overhaul" ça va bien dans ton sens, mais quand c'est pour appuyer les dire qui sont juste deux mots avant, en l'occurence "an upgrade to OS 9" alors encore une fois "*an upgrade to OS 9*" .... j'ai pas révé, c'est bien marqué une mise à jour de OS9 une evolution.... même si c'est une révolution.... 

j'ai pas l'impression que tu comprennes ce que je veux dire, c'est plutot ça.... enfin  je dis pas non plus que ce petit bout d'extrait de texte est parole d'evangile, mais il représente bien ce que je pense


----------



## jeromemac (22 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Demander si OS X est une évolution d'OS 9, c'est comme demander si, en photo, le numérique est une évolution de la pellicule argentique....
> 
> Ca conduit à un débat sans fin, car
> - pour l'utilisateur lambda ça permet de faire la même chose, avec quelques fonctionnalités supplémentaires bien pratiques
> ...



la on parle d'un logiciel..... on est bien dans le forum developpement non??? .... 

c'est sur que des comparaison qui ont rien avoir avec le sujet ici traité, il y'en a , une 4L et une porsh, un ane et un cheval, une roue de charette et une roue de voiture, un avion télécommandé et un avion de chasse..... on peut aller loin comme ça, et c'est vrai que de se point de vu c'est un débat sans fin....


----------



## jeromemac (22 Juin 2004)

c'est vrai qu'au final ça donne plus un raisonnement philosophique qu'autre chose:" est ce que le changement complet de direction avec de nouvelle base peut etre assimiler à une evolution"


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'au final ça donne plus un raisonnement philosophique qu'autre chose:" est ce que le changement complet de direction avec de nouvelle base peut etre assimiler à une evolution"



Oui, ou, "Est ce que baser un système sur des méthodes vieiile de 30 ans puis de napper le tout d'une sauce bleu est rééllement une évolution".

 

Cordialement


----------



## jeromemac (22 Juin 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ou, "Est ce que baser un système sur des méthodes vieiile de 30 ans puis de napper le tout d'une sauce bleu est rééllement une évolution".
> 
> 
> 
> Cordialement



ahhh je m'attendais à la petite couche à didier...


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ahhh je m'attendais à la petite couche à didier...



Désolé....  :love: 

Cordialement


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2004)

Moi je vous pose une autre question : qu'est ce que cette bouilli stupide vient faire dans un forums technique ?
Les forums "d'A vous la parole" ne suffisent plus à jeromac ! Il faut qu'il vienne en polluer d'autre :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vous pose une autre question : qu'est ce que cette bouilli stupide vient faire dans un forums technique ?
> Les forums "d'A vous la parole" ne suffisent plus à jeromac ! Il faut qu'il vienne en polluer d'autre :hein:



Je veux pas de ce sujet dans _Réagissez_... je vous préviens.


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2004)

Je suis aussi de cet avis, ça n'a rien à faire ici. Pour moi, les modos de ce forum peuvent le déplacer dans Réagissez ou tout simplement le fermer...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi de cet avis, ça n'a rien à faire ici. Pour moi, les modos de ce forum peuvent le déplacer dans Réagissez ou tout simplement le fermer...



Je vote pour la seconde proposition. Tout a été dit... :sleep:


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2004)

Pourquoi on ne fait pas une rubrique de plus dans les forums, genre les sujets a la con, ou alors les sujets qui sont partits en ... avec un petit explicatif genre "vous qui êtes nouveaux ici, voici ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, ou alors si tu est vieux ici alors vient te marrer 2 minutes par ici"  
un betisier koa


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

/me vote Naas for PRESIDENT !!!


----------



## tatouille (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> /me vote Naas for PRESIDENT !!!



en tout cas encore bravo jeromemac pour ton nouveau roman


moi seul contre tous, ou le fils caché de groucho

        

Just a wisky bar 

This is the End 



.....................................................................................................................................


----------



## simon (22 Juin 2004)

On ferme, comme dit plus haut par de nombreux modérateurs tout a été dit...et pour éviter que cela ne dégénère complétement


----------

